# Sticks w. Stones to help my bones.



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Attached pics are for some pieces I've been working on maybe since last Nov. And not quite finished yet! But posting has been slow, and I won't get around to finishing them for a week or two due to a smallish family reunion.

A black cherry stick, no stain, just some teak oil. Inset Lake Superior rock, possibly red jasper, polished by myself.

Yew stick, no finish at all, just fine sanding and burnishing. A dot of lapis, commercial.

Maple stick. Thought it was finished months ago, but decided the "egg" of quartz, also from Lake Superior, needed to stand out from the wood more. Note to self. 3 coats of tungs oil will be very hared to sand away. Not entirely successful doing that. The ebonized. The stone was reset. During the re-finishing, I dropped it, and the Gorilla glue holding it in failed. Redone w. epoxy putty. Hope that works better.

oops...


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's great looking work!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice looking sticks Gdenby.

I remember you posting you were going to put your carving of Ginger Baker away till the light improved on your porch, any progress there?


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Nice looking sticks Gdenby.
> 
> I remember you posting you were going to put your carving of Ginger Baker away till the light improved on your porch, any progress there?


I did a little work on it a few weeks ago. I've been trying to figure out what to do for a top. He was quite proud of his work with African drummers, and I came upon a pic of him playing a djembe drum. The form is roughly fitting for a knob type top, so that's what I'm inclined to do.

Just wanted to finish these sticks w. stones, and I've got a simple sassafras stick almost done, too. But my garden is way behind, and I've got to fix some things around the house because all my kids are coming to visit next weekend.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

RandyL476 said:


> That's great looking work!!


Thanks. Over all, I'm pretty happy w. them. The yew w. the bit of lapis was supposed to be a cobra head. I was working on it one very cold day, dropped it on concrete, and the head snapped off. Oh, well...


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Great Idea!


----------

